

Ask HN: Level of spam / sock puppet activity? - dave_au

I've started looking at the "new" page a little more these days.<p>I've seen a few brand new users submitting facebook and yahoo, which could just be new users playing with submission.  Recently there were 3 in submissions from 3 brand new users in a small amount of time, and each submission had 3 votes.
This seemed a bit strange to me.<p>I'm sure a small amount of gaming of the system (or attempted gaming of the system) goes on, but I'm wondering how often it occurs.<p>Is it something that I can expect to see a bit of if I start checking out the "new" page regularly, or have I just been looking at the wrong time?
======
jacquesm
Often enough that the code has provisions against it. Usually a big red flag
is when a submission is only minutes old, is of low quality and has 3 or 4
votes on it.

I think the main reason for this is that if you manage to get a submission on
the front page in the first couple of minutes that it exists momentum will
take over (the homepage is a feedback loop, once there more people see your
submission, so it will get voted up and stay longer on the homepage).

The detection of 'voter rings' (groups of people that vote each other up
consistently) is not a simple problem.

I think that to stop a site such as HN from being gamed completely is very
complicated, related to the the click-fraud combating efforts at projects like
google adsense.

All things considered I'm actually surprised how little it seems to happen
here (compared to other sites like HN), one of the main reasons is that it is
(on a relative scale) still fairly small.

Making who votes for what public would make it possible to spot such voter
rings much quicker.

As for the 'NEW' page being the place to look, I almost exclusively use the
'NEW' page, the 'News' page maybe once or twice per day. A lot of good stuff
passes by the homepage simply because it does not attract enough votes.

Another problem is the sometimes sluggish reaction of the moderators to these
tricks, (see the link right below you for a nice example), any clicks from HN
to a spammed site will increase the chance of repeat actions.

A 'barrier to entry' (say 25 points of karma before you can post your first
article) would be another good thing to do.

~~~
deutronium
I think a 'barrier to entry' sounds a very good plan. I guess you could
somehow filter the 'new' page for submissions by people > 25 karma and see if
it cuts the spam.

~~~
jacquesm
Make it an option, most of the people that keep the 'new' page clean help by
flagging. That way those that want to do that can continue to see them.

